# Gaming Monitor Kaufberatung: 144hz, Full HD



## Razerchroma123 (26. Dezember 2019)

Hallo, da ich in anderen Foren nur Idioten finde versuche ich es mal hier. 
Ich brauche einen Gaming Monitor da ich derzeit einen 32" Fernseher als Monitor nutze.

Meine Anforderungen: 
-144hz
-Full HD da ich "nur eine RX 580" habe
-27" Zoll. 24 sind mir zu klein.

Ob Curved oder nicht ist glaube ich erstmal egal?
Mein Budget geht bis ich sag mal 300€. Bekommt man da was ordentliches?

Ich spiele hauptsächlich Rainbow Six und schaue Filme und Youtube, sowie habe hin und wieder bisschen Musik Software am laufen.

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Razerchroma123 (27. Dezember 2019)

Warum antwortet hier niemand???!


----------



## Dragon AMD (27. Dezember 2019)

Eventuell ist ein Samsung was für dich zum Beispiel der C27fg73.

Oder ein Msi Optik mit 27 Zoll.

Beides Va panel mit 144hz und freesync.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Razerchroma123 (28. Dezember 2019)

Hab mir jetzt mal ein paar rausgesucht:
Samsung C27FG73

Asus V278Q

Asus V279Q

MSI Optix MAG271CR

Aber welchen?


----------



## Dragon AMD (28. Dezember 2019)

Für schnelle shooter eher TN oder ips Panel.



Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## HisN (28. Dezember 2019)

Razerchroma123 schrieb:


> Hallo, da ich in anderen Foren nur Idioten finde versuche ich es mal hier.





Razerchroma123 schrieb:


> Warum antwortet hier niemand???!



Auch nur Idioten hier. Ist doch ganz klar.


----------



## Turo1984 (28. Dezember 2019)

Jo und noch garkein Idiot hat geschrieben, dass Full HD auf 27" ziemlich unscharf aussieht durch die geringere Pixeldichte! Deshalb mach ich das mal hier.

WQHD auf 27" sieht toll aus, macht aber mit der RX580 keinen Sinn.
Daher wäre 24" Full HD eigentlich ideal. Aber 24" sind dir ja zu klein...

Ja, jetzt weiß  ich wieder, warum ich nichts dazu geschrieben hatte...

Den AOC find ich interessant. Fuß schön verstellbar, IPS Panel, 144hz, 120% sRGB, Preis in Ordnung.
AOC 27G2U/BK ab €'*'232,00 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Razerchroma123 (28. Dezember 2019)

Was haltet ihr den von dem Asus VG279Q?

ASUS VG279Q, LED-Monitor schwarz, AMD Free-Sync, FullHD, IPS


----------



## Dragon AMD (28. Dezember 2019)

Kannst dir auf Prad.de Testberichte anschauen. 

Oder bei YouTube Reviews oder bei Pcgh.de 

Gesendet von meinem SM-A520F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Razerchroma123 (28. Dezember 2019)

Trotzdem, was haltet IHR den von dem?


----------



## KaufeNickname (28. Dezember 2019)

Turo1984 schrieb:


> Jo und noch garkein Idiot hat geschrieben, dass Full HD auf 27" ziemlich unscharf aussieht durch die geringere Pixeldichte! Deshalb mach ich das mal hier.
> 
> WQHD auf 27" sieht toll aus, macht aber mit der RX580 keinen Sinn.
> Daher wäre 24" Full HD eigentlich ideal. Aber 24" sind dir ja zu klein...
> ...



Hi,

Turo1984 hat es eigentlich schon gesagt.
Bei der Displaygröße ist FullHD halt schon leicht grenzwertig.
Dazu kommt die Tatsache, dass ein Monitor ja mit am längsten bestehen bleibt, während
vlt. andere Hardware-Komponenten des öfteren mal gewechselt werden.

Die Frage oder auch Empfehlung wäre hier, ob du nicht lieber 24" bei FullHD nimmst, oder bereit bist,
etwas mehr Geld in die Hand zu nehmen und bei den 27" auf 1440p zu gehen.
Letzten Endes sitzt du ja auch viel vor dem Ding und da ist ein schlechtes Bild umso ärgerlicher - da wirst
du sonst mit der besten Hardware keine Freude haben, wenn du deine ganze "Experience" durch so einen Monitor
"bottle-neck"'st 

But thats just my 1.37 KB of text.


----------



## Razerchroma123 (28. Dezember 2019)

Ich habe kein Problem mit 27" Full HD. Wie gesagt, gerade habe ich 32" Full HD


----------



## KaufeNickname (29. Dezember 2019)

Also wenn dir die FullHD bei 27" reichen, ist das denke ich ein guter Monitor;
- IPS sorgt für einen guten Kompromiss aus TN und VA,
- er hat 144 hz
- er ist gut bewertet bzw. findet man nichts, wo groß contra kommt,
- er erfüllt dein budget
- online bestellen und im schlimmsten Fall die 14 Tage Widerrufsrecht nutzen (etwa bei blb oder so).

Ich lehne mich auch mal aus dem Fenster und behaupte, dass curved bei 27" noch praktisch non existent ist von der Wirkung..
Evtl. zu berücksichtigen sind die 1 ms MPRT. Es ist halt nicht 1 ms GtG, falls das relevant sein sollte.
Letzten Endes sind das alles eh immer Industrie-Statements und das Beste ist, sich via Reviews etc. ein Bild zu machen.
Und das scheint bei diesem Model ja nicht schlecht zu sein.

Ansonsten würde ich halt vorschlagen: Give it a try!

Gruß


----------



## Razerchroma123 (29. Dezember 2019)

Werde mich hier wieder melden. Bin jetzt bis nächstes WE nicht Zuhause...


----------



## sethdiabolos (29. Dezember 2019)

Wieso nicht wenigstens WQHD, da kann man doch auch in 1080p drauf spielen.
27 Zoll und Full-HD, da muss man aber schon ordentlich ruinierte Augen haben um das freiwillig zu ertragen.


----------



## KaufeNickname (29. Dezember 2019)

Ich kann es nicht mit Sicherheit sagen, aber wenn es WQHD ist und zusätzlich seine Kriterien (144hz,geeignet für gaming und Video gucken) erfüllen soll, wird es, denke ich, schwierig, weiterhin im Budget zu bleiben. Aber das ist jetzt auch nur eine Vermutung.

Und vlt. stören ihn die 1080p halt nicht. Ist ja auch nicht so, dass das Bild grausam schlecht aussieht. Es reicht halt nur nicht an die Qualität von 2k oder 4k heran. *Shrug*

Würde wsl. aber auch etwas mehr sparen, um zumindest Richtung 2k gehen zu können. Gerade bzgl. Netflix und co. ist das einfach deutlich angenehmer.


----------



## Razerchroma123 (29. Dezember 2019)

Checkt ihr nicht das meine Grafikkarte nicht ausreicht für WQHD? Und WQHD auf Full HD sieht beschissen aus.


----------



## KaufeNickname (30. Dezember 2019)

Also:

Du machst hier einen Thread auf und bittest um Hilfe.
Du beschwerst dich, dass du "[...] in anderen Foren nur Idioten finde[st] [...]".
Weiter meckerst du rum, dass die User - die hier ja freiwillig, unentgeltlich und aus Spaß an der Sache ihre Hilfe anbieten - nicht schnell genug antworten würden.
Du bittest um Hilfe bzgl. eines geeigneten, deinen Anforderungen entsprechenden, Monitors - mit Spezifikationen, die in der Kombination ungewöhnlich sind. Daher wollen die anderen dir helfen, indem sie dir Vorschläge unterbreiten,
die ein ,rein objektiv, besseres "Gesamtergebnis" liefern - u.a. hinsichtlich Zukunftssicherheit, Hardware-Upgrades, etc.
Du bittest, deine Vorgaben zu respektieren (dein gutes Recht) und man geht darauf ein.
Es wird ganz ohne Hate oder dergleichen der Gedanke einer Alternative "weitergedacht" und versucht, nachzuvollziehen, was der Grund für deine Anforderungen sein könnte.
Du pöbelst erneut rum und erwähnst erstmalig(!) deine Grafikkarte, die nicht in der Lage sei, mehr als 1080p ordentlich zu handlen.

Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, was dein Problem ist oder was für eine Erwartungshaltung du hast, aber
die Leute, die dir hier freiwillig helfen, anzumachen, geht finde ich gar nicht.
Und wenn du die Info mit der Grafikkarte zu Beginn des Threads gleich mit angegeben hättest, wäre diese ganze
Diskussion nicht nötig - und du schneller an deinem Ziel - gewesen...

Das klingt jetzt nach Moralpredigt, aber wenn du so mit Leuten umgehst, von denen du Hilfe möchtest... dann gute Nacht.

Aber vielleicht bin ich ja auch nur einer dieser Idioten. Von daher bin ich hier erst einmal raus.

Nichtsdestotrotz hoffe ich, dass du deinen gewünschten Monitor findest.
Dein oben genannter Monitor ist dafür ja ein guter Ansatz - bzgl. deiner Anforderungen und der Reviews dieses Modells.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Dezember 2019)

Alle Informationen stehen im Startpost, ja auch die Grafikkarte.

Produktvergleich Dell S2419HGF, LG Electronics 24GM79G-B, Acer XF0 XF240QPbiipr Geizhals Deutschland
Produktvergleich Gigabyte Aorus CV27F, ViewSonic XG2702, LG Electronics UltraGear 27GL63T-B Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Razerchroma123 (30. Dezember 2019)

Wird nun wohl der Asus VG278Q werden. Habe ihn mir gerade im Media Markt angeschaut.


----------



## Razerchroma123 (30. Dezember 2019)

KaufeNickname schrieb:


> Also:
> 
> Du machst hier einen Thread auf und bittest um Hilfe.
> Du beschwerst dich, dass du "[...] in anderen Foren nur Idioten finde[st] [...]".
> ...



Das steht alles im Startpost!


----------



## KaufeNickname (30. Dezember 2019)

Hi,
okay, dann habe ich es bisher immer überlesen. Aber du hast Recht, es steht dort. Dafür entschuldige ich mich.
Dann viel Erfolg mit dem bestellten Monitor.
Den Spezifikationen und Bewertungen nach, sollte es ja passen.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Dezember 2019)

Ich hätte ja den genommen, wenn es schon 27" FHD 144Hz sein muss.
LG Electronics UltraGear 27GL63T-B ab €' '237,30 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
Wenigstens IPS und kein Asus.


----------



## Razerchroma123 (30. Dezember 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ich hätte ja den genommen, wenn es schon 27" FHD 144Hz sein muss.
> LG Electronics UltraGear 27GL63T-B ab €'*'237,30 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
> Wenigstens IPS und kein Asus.



Was ist an Asus schlecht?

Den gleichen gibt es auch mit IPS.


----------



## JoM79 (30. Dezember 2019)

Der Service und die überhöhten Preise.
Wenn dir das egal ist, dann kannst du gerne Asus kaufen.


----------



## Razerchroma123 (30. Dezember 2019)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Der Service und die überhöhten Preise.
> Wenn dir das egal ist, dann kannst du gerne Asus kaufen.



Das stimmt teilweise ja,... ich sag  nur ROG (Repuplic of Gamers)


----------



## HisN (30. Dezember 2019)

Razerchroma123 schrieb:


> Checkt ihr nicht das meine Grafikkarte nicht ausreicht für WQHD? Und WQHD auf Full HD sieht beschissen aus.



Wobei "reicht nicht" ja sehr sehr im eigenen Ermessen liegt. Und man seinen WQHD-Monitor problemlos ohne Schärfeverlust oder "beschissen"-Optik z.b. im Fenstermodus oder mit Balken in FHD betreiben kann. Dann sieht das Bild halt genau so aus wie in FHD wenn die Leistung nicht "reicht" und wenn sie doch reicht hat man WQHD und muss sich bei der nächsten Graka nicht darüber ärgern "nur" FHD angeschafft zu haben.

(Reicht jetzt meine Graka nicht mal für FHD, oder reicht sie sogar für 4K?, na was sagst Du?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und ein Monitor in der Regel zig Grafikkarten überlebt. 
Ich hab hier am SimRig noch 13 Jahre alte Monitore mit 2560x1600er Auflösung, die haben in dieser Zeit bestimmt genau so viele Grafikkarten gesehen und selbst die 13 Jahre alte 8800GTX hat (für mich) "gereicht". 

Deine Wortwahl lässt darauf schließen dass Du gar keine Hilfe haben möchtest und uns auch alle für Idioten hältst. Das ist traurig, weil wir unsere Zeit und unser Wissen für Dich "opfern". Aber vielleicht sind wir ja nicht nur Idioten, sondern gleichzeit auch noch Opfer.


----------



## Razerchroma123 (30. Dezember 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Wobei "reicht nicht" ja sehr sehr im eigenen Ermessen liegt. Und man seinen WQHD-Monitor problemlos ohne Schärfeverlust oder "beschissen"-Optik z.b. im Fenstermodus oder mit Balken in FHD betreiben kann. Dann sieht das Bild halt genau so aus wie in FHD wenn die Leistung nicht "reicht" und wenn sie doch reicht hat man WQHD und muss sich bei der nächsten Graka nicht darüber ärgern "nur" FHD angeschafft zu haben.
> 
> (Reicht jetzt meine Graka nicht mal für FHD, oder reicht sie sogar für 4K?, na was sagst Du?
> 
> ...



Hört auf so Dumm auf Beleidigt zu tuhen.


----------



## HisN (30. Dezember 2019)

Hör auf alle als Idioten zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Magera (30. Dezember 2019)

@Razerchroma123
mal im ernst.
Ich erkenne kaum einen bis garkeinen unterschied zwischen den zwei bildern.


----------



## Razerchroma123 (31. Dezember 2019)

HisN schrieb:


> Hör auf alle als Idioten zu bezeichnen.



Ich hab keinen von euch als Idioten bezeichnet, wenn ihr so weiter macht tuhe ich es.


----------



## Razerchroma123 (31. Dezember 2019)

Razerchroma123 schrieb:


> Ich hab keinen von euch als Idioten bezeichnet, wenn ihr so weiter macht tuhe ich es.



Die Bilde4 sind von @Hisn


----------



## JoM79 (31. Dezember 2019)

Ahja, du willst mich also trotz Hilfe als Idioten bezeichnen?
Tolle Umgangsformen hast du dir angeeignet.

Btw
Duden | tun | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft


----------



## Razerchroma123 (1. Januar 2020)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Ahja, du willst mich also trotz Hilfe als Idioten bezeichnen?
> Tolle Umgangsformen hast du dir angeeignet.
> 
> Btw
> Duden | tun | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Herkunft



Lächerlich seid ihr 2.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Januar 2020)

Stimmt, weil ich dir helfen wollte.
Dich interessiert aber nur Leute zu beleidigen.


----------



## HisN (1. Januar 2020)

Bitte nächstes Forum, und genau den gleichen Tonfall anschlagen. Vielleicht fängst Du irgendwann an darüber nachzudenken dass es aus dem Wald schallt, wie man hineinruft.


----------



## KaufeNickname (2. Januar 2020)

_"The first time someone calls you a horse you punch him on the nose, the second time someone calls you a horse you call him a jerk but the third time someone calls you a horse, well then perhaps it's time to go shopping for a saddle."_ *- Lucky # Slevin*


----------



## PCGH_Manu (2. Januar 2020)

Immer diese Feiertags-Vibes zur besinnlichen Weihnachtszeit!


----------



## KaufeNickname (2. Januar 2020)

Ja, sonst wären solche Feiertage doch auch langweilig! ;P


----------



## Razerchroma123 (4. Januar 2020)

Ich möchte mich für meine Art entschuldigen.


----------



## HisN (4. Januar 2020)

Sorry, wenn ich drauf angesprungen bin.


----------



## Razerchroma123 (4. Januar 2020)

Kann ich trotzdem noch um Hilfe bitten? Ich werde heute den Asus VG278Q holen, nur weiß ich nicht ob mir 27 Zoll nicht doch zu groß bzw. Unscharf sind. 
Ist der Asus VG258Q nicht eine Überlegung wert?
Den 25 wäre ja fast perfekt die Mitte.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2020)

Das musst du wissen, das kann keiner für dich entscheiden.


----------



## Razerchroma123 (4. Januar 2020)

Ich mein ob er vom Technischem auch gut ist?


----------



## JoM79 (4. Januar 2020)

Wenn du ELMB und adaptive sync gleichzeitig nutzen willst ja, ansonsten gibt es billigere 24" FHD 144Hz Monitore.


----------



## Razerchroma123 (4. Januar 2020)

Was ist ELMB?


----------



## Lordac (4. Januar 2020)

Servus,

schau mal hier *klick*.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Razerchroma123 (5. Januar 2020)

Bräuchte nochmal eure Hilfe: 
Sind diese drei Monitore die gleichen? (Bis auf die größe)?

-ASUS VG278Q ASUS Monitor ASUS VG278Q 27 Zoll Full-HD Gaming Monitor (1 ms Reaktionszeit, FreeSync, 144 Hz)   - MediaMarkt

-ASUS VG258Q ASUS Monitor ASUS VG258Q 25 Zoll  Monitor (1 ms Reaktionszeit, FreeSync, 144Hz)   - MediaMarkt

-ASUS MG248QR ASUS Monitor ASUS MG248QR 24 Zoll Full-HD Gaming Monitor (1 ms Reaktionszeit, FreeSync, 144 Hz)   - MediaMarkt


----------



## Razerchroma123 (6. Januar 2020)

?????


----------



## SolomonGrundy (6. Januar 2020)

Die Größe ist schwer zu beurteilen, geht da immer nach den persönlichen Geschmack.

Ich bin z. B. von ein 50" Fernsehen zu 70" und dann zu 55" weil mir das einfach zu groß war, bei Monitor war es ähnlich, bin von 22" Samsung 75hz zum Acer Nitro VG270UP und dann zum LG 27gl850, welche mir leider zu groß waren, weswegen ich jetzt zu einem Asus Tuf  vg259q gewechselt und muss sagen das ich mit der Größe und den Monitor an sich sehr zufrieden bin.


----------



## Lordac (6. Januar 2020)

Servus,

wenn du Produkte vergleichen willst, rate ich dir die bei Geizhals eine Vergleichsliste zu erstellen *klick*, da tut man sich dann viel leichter Unterschiede zu finden.

Gruß Lordac


----------



## Razerchroma123 (6. Januar 2020)

Ich kann mich einfach nicht entscheiden. Am Samstag habe ich nun den Asus VG278Q geholt mit dem ich eigentlich auch zufrieden bin, er mir beim Spielen aber irgendwie zu groß ist. 24" sind mir für Office bzw. Youtube und Browser kram aber zu klein deshalb bin ich jetzt beim Asus VG258Q. 
Da gibt es aber auch noch ein neueres Modell und zwar den Asus VG259Q der quasi gleich ist nur mit IPS Panel. Aber IPS hat ja langsamere reaktionen. 
Deshalb meine Frage ob ich das merke? 
Ich spiele eigentlich nur Shooter und mein Ping liegt meistens bei 25ms. Ist der  Geschwindigkeitsunterschied zwischen TN und IPS also bemerkbar? 
VA kommt bei mir nicht mehr in Frage da sich Texte darauf so schwer lesen lassen.


----------



## SolomonGrundy (6. Januar 2020)

Es gibt vielleicht Menschen die es merken, ich gehöre nicht zu denen z.B. hatte ich auch den Alienware AW2518H ein 240hz TN Panel, von der Geschwindigkeit her habe ich keinen unterschied zu meinen anderen IPS Monitoren gemerkt, das einzigste was mir bei den Alienware negativ aufgefallen ist, waren die blassen Farben und die Blickwinkelstabilität, aber das ist halt TN Panel typisch.

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, würde so lange es noch keinen Oled Monitor gibt zu IPS tendieren.


----------

